# UPDATE-Home Found Need to rehome 4yo male golden



## cylentka

Hi, I live in Northern Indiana and I have a 4 yo full blooded AKC registered Golden Retriever, Cinnamon. His breeder was Kathy Peterson in Columbia City, IN. He is a very rowdy dog and has never fit in well with our family. We thought he would calm down, but he is still a puppy at heart. Recently my 88 yo mother moved in with us permanently and its a struggle keeping them apart so he doesn't knock her over. I need to rehome him if at all possible. I'm not sure how to do this and am hoping this forum can help. He is neutered and up-to-date on shots. He behaves well for the groomers. He is a very nice dog, just too rowdy for our current lifestyle.

He is healthy except he had a condition a few years back where his immune system attacked his jaw muscles and he had to be on prednisone to suppress his immune system. His jaw went back to normal, but he has a slightly pointy head as a side effect of the scar tissue on his jaw muscles. He seems fine now but has to be monitored for re-occurrence. I simply open his mouth and make sure it opens all the way once a week. 

Thanks,
Wanda


----------



## Max's Dad

Perhaps contact a Golden Retriever Rescue Group in your area.


----------



## Ljilly28

Have you asked the breeder to take him back and place him?


----------



## Goldens R Great

I think the best option for Cinnamon would be to contact a Golden Retriever Rescue where he has the best chance of getting a good home. 

Here is the link for Golden Retriever Rescue and Community Education (GRRACE), located in Indianapolis, to surrender Cinnamon: Surrender a Golden | GRRACE, Inc.

Golden Retriever Rescue Resource (GRRR) is another excellent rescue. They are based in Ohio, but I know they have rescued goldens in Indiana also.

Address: P.O. Box 57, Waterville, Ohio 43566
Phone: 1-888-980-1326 (see note below before calling)
E-mail: [email protected]

Note: Please contact us via email for any questions you many have regarding golden retriever dog rescue. Email is the more efficient and effective way to receive an answer. If you do not have access to email, you may leave a message by phone. There is no need to email and call.


----------



## cylentka

Ljilly28 said:


> Have you asked the breeder to take him back and place him?


I was looking for the breeder's email online and discovered she has gone out of business and her house and business are for sale. While looking for her email I came across this group and thought it might be a place to start.


----------



## cylentka

Goldens R Great said:


> I think the best option for Cinnamon would be to contact a Golden Retriever Rescue where he has the best chance of getting a good home.
> 
> Here is the link for Golden Retriever Rescue and Community Education (GRRACE), located in Indianapolis, to surrender Cinnamon: Surrender a Golden | GRRACE, Inc.


I will try this. Thanks


----------



## nolefan

Thank you for making the effort to rehome him the best way possible. A golden rescue will have him placed in a proper home in no time. A really good rescue is a blessing for a dog like yours.


----------



## lhowemt

A rescue organisation is your best bet. I am sorry to hear this but very happy you are researching the best way to get him into a great home.


----------



## KathyL

Just chiming in to agree with what previous posters have suggested. He sounds like a very happy boy and you are doing the right thing by making sure he is placed in a good home. Good luck and keep us posted on Cinnamon. Love the name!!


----------



## cylentka

Thanks for the help. I'll keep you posted. Here is a photo of Cinnamon. He is a beautiful boy! He deserves more than I can give him right now. You can see how his head is a bit pointy from the disease he had.


----------



## Karen519

*Wanda*

Wanda

Cinnamon is a beauty. Be sure to contact the Golden Retriever Rescues near you and they will help find him a wonderful home.
What state are you in?


----------



## cylentka

I am in Indiana. I have contacted the Indianapolis-based rescue group mentioned in one of the above posts. Hope to hear from them soon. In the meantime I'm trying to find all of Cinnamon's records. He has a Canine Good Citizen certificate and other training certificates. And his AKC record. His daddy was a grand champion somewhere. Michigan I think. I need to find his microchip record also!


----------



## 4goldengirls

If you're referring to the point on top of the skull, I believe it is called the Occipital protuberance/sagittal crest (I'm not a veterinarian or medical professional). They are normal skull bones, not tumors. Occasionally, if they suddenly become really prominent, they can indicate muscle wasting. Two of my very healthy females have very prominent protuberances.

He looks like a beautiful, sweet dog and I wish you luck in his re-homing.


----------



## KathyL

Oh gosh he is gorgeous. Today is the second anniversary that my Harley passed and I'm planning on rescuing in the near future -- timing is wrong right now.

I was also going to say that the point on his head is probably from muscle wasting from the prednisone. If he was taking a little higher dose of prednisone it probably caused that.

Edit to say that your vet might have a microchip scanner and get that info for you if that's convenient.


----------



## GoldenMum

I am so sorry you are faced with this decision, your love for your boy is apparent as his needs are being placed before yours. I also just had my parents move in, my Mom has Parkinson's disease. We are all getting adjusted to a new normal. I agree that rescue is your best option, I help out with rescue. They are great at getting the right dog, to the right family. Please remember that rescues are all volunteers, so it may take some time for them to get back to you. But those involved in rescue have very big hearts, so be patient. Bless you, I know it must be very difficult to give Cinnamon up.


----------



## cylentka

4goldengirls said:


> If you're referring to the point on top of the skull, I believe it is called the Occipital protuberance/sagittal crest (I'm not a veterinarian or medical professional). They are normal skull bones, not tumors. Occasionally, if they suddenly become really prominent, they can indicate muscle wasting. Two of my very healthy females have very prominent protuberances.


He was losing muscle mass on top before he started prednisone. I did not realize at first that his mouth was not opening all the way, so I didn't get him to the vet immediately when his problem started. Its just not something I ever thought to think about. I check it regularly now. His head got really pointy and after he was getting better I gave him lots of chew toys and played gentle tug of war and I think it helped the muscles grow back some.



KathyL said:


> I was also going to say that the point on his head is probably from muscle wasting from the prednisone. If he was taking a little higher dose of prednisone it probably caused that.


The vet really pounded him with prednisone. I think it was 40 mg a day for two weeks then we tapered off slowly. It might have been 80 mg a day at first. I know it was a LOT even for an 80 pound dog. It was hard on him, but he was only 2 when it happened so he was young enough to bounce back.


----------



## lhowemt

Was it MMM?


----------



## cylentka

lhowemt said:


> Was it MMM?


yes. Masticatory Muscle Myositis


----------



## cylentka

A lady from the rescue group is coming to evaluate Cinnamon this Thursday! Wish us luck!! :crossfing

I have him at the groomer today so he'll be all clean and neat and make a good impression. I hope his medical history doesn't bar him from being adopted.


----------



## MercyMom

I am wishing you the best of luck with Cinnamon dear. I look forward to seeing how he made out.


----------



## Goldens R Great

cylentka said:


> A lady from the rescue group is coming to evaluate Cinnamon this Thursday! Wish us luck!! :crossfing
> 
> I have him at the groomer today so he'll be all clean and neat and make a good impression. I hope his medical history doesn't bar him from being adopted.


I am so glad you heard from the rescue group!  I have utter faith that there is someone out there who is looking for a sweet golden boy and his MMM history won't bother them at all!


----------



## TexasGoldRush

He is still a beautiful boy and I hope you find a wonderful home for him.


----------



## Jennifer1

If you can find his AKC paperwork and his father was really a grand champion, than it is possible that the breeder from that side would want him back. Most breeders would take back their own.
If you find his paperwork and gave us his registered name and registered name of the parents, we might be able to find the breeders


----------



## cylentka

Jennifer1 said:


> If you can find his AKC paperwork and his father was really a grand champion, than it is possible that the breeder from that side would want him back. Most breeders would take back their own.
> If you find his paperwork and gave us his registered name and registered name of the parents, we might be able to find the breeders


The sire was "CH Rush Hill's All Fools on Deck" - I used to have a photo of him, but that was several computers ago. Very beautiful dog.

The lady from the rescue group came today. She has a foster home picked out for him already. He should be transported in a few days after all the paperwork is taken care of. She thinks they will find him a good home. She said he is beautiful and loving, just VERY high energy. I had him groomed on Tuesday, so he looks very nice. I'm so hoping he will find a family that appreciates his energy. Thanks for all the help and good wishes.


----------



## cylentka

I think this is Cinnamon's daddy, if I'm reading the caption correctly. Cinnamon looks like that when his hair grows out. But lots of goldens look like that!

Pedigree: BIS BISS BVISS Am GCH CH Rush Hill's All Fools On Deck SDHF OS


----------



## Jennifer1

His own is candy and Jennifer nee of forever Goldens in WI.
I can get in touch with them and see what they say.
Ironically, he is in my girls lines as well


----------



## cylentka

Jennifer1 said:


> His own is candy and Jennifer nee of forever Goldens in WI.
> I can get in touch with them and see what they say.
> Ironically, he is in my girls lines as well


Go for it.


----------



## Jennifer1

I just FB messaged her with a link to this thread.


----------



## cylentka

Thanks! _It would be great if he could be adopted by family!!

p.s. If anyone needs to know, his registered name is Prince Cinnamon of Windsor Woods. His momma was Jackie, one of Kathy Petersen's dogs.
_


----------



## Jennifer1

Candy can't access the forum.
She says she will come get him. Can I get your phone #?


----------



## Jennifer1

Or email? If you want you can email me
[email protected]


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm messaging with both Jennifer and Candy. They really want him. They just need contact info.


----------



## golfgal

Wow. That would be amazing if that worked out. So connected and proactive Jennifer1


----------



## Jennifer1

I messaged you Candy's phone number.
They are great breeders. They are trying to stand behind their dogs. Please get in touch with them.


----------



## Jennifer1

golfgal said:


> Wow. That would be amazing if that worked out. So connected and proactive Jennifer1


Only because I happen to recognize the sire and his breeders. He is my girls great grandpa!


----------



## lhowemt

Best wishes for Cinnamon, it sounds like you did him right sending him off pampered.


----------



## lhowemt

Oops, I missed a page. It sure would be great to get him back to the sire's owner instead!


----------



## cylentka

Hey everyone,
We are working to get Cinnamon with his family in Wisconsin, as they are eager to take him back. A slight complication because I signed him over to the rescue group last night, before knowing the sire family would take him back. Now the rescue group wants to make sure he goes to the right place and needs to check out the breeders a bit, I think. Keeping my fingers crossed that this all works out for the best for Cinnamon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I hope everything works out for you and your boy.


----------



## Selli-Belle

Did you sign a contract with the breeder when you got cinnamon?


----------



## Jennifer1

The breeders who want him back are the Sire's owner. Wanda said earlier in the thread she was unable to contact the actual breeder and her home and business are for sale.


----------



## Selli-Belle

Yes, I know she wrote that, BUT if she has a contract with the breeder it might allow her to get the dog to the sire's owner faster.


----------



## Jennifer1

Good point


----------



## cylentka

Selli-Belle said:


> Did you sign a contract with the breeder when you got cinnamon?



No. I have been unable to contact the breeder I got Cinnamon from, Kathy Petersen. I don't know if she got sick, or died, or just retired, but her house and business are up for sale. I was going to ask her if she wanted him back. I did not think to ask the owners of the sire if they wanted him. Wish I had of thought of that before I contacted the rescue group. But no, I did not sign any contract about rehoming him. I did keep in touch with Kathy for several years and told her Cinnamon passed his Canine Good Citizen test.


----------



## cylentka

Selli-Belle said:


> Yes, I know she wrote that, BUT if she has a contract with the breeder it might allow her to get the dog to the sire's owner faster.


Good thinking, but unfortunately no contract here.


----------



## cylentka

Cinnamon is going to live with his daddy's family! He will be picked up some time this Sunday. We are still finalizing the times, etc. I think this the right choice. Thanks to everyone for their input, well wishes, etc. I'll update later.


----------



## MommyMe

While I'm sad for your family to have to go through this, I couldn't be any happier with how it all worked out. Sending good thoughts for everyone!


----------



## wjane

And good for the rescue group to research the sire's family and make sure this was a good place for Cinnamon. It sounds like the best outcome and I wish Cinnamon and everyone the best.


----------



## SheetsSM

Kudos to the sire's owner as well as the rescue for working together in the best interest of Cinnamon!


----------



## lhowemt

Yippeeee! How awesome for Cinnamon!!!!!


----------

